# Un micro pour garage band



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à vous, quelqu'un pourrait-il me conseiller sur le choix d'un micro à utiliser en combinaison avec garage band ? La revue icreate en avait fait la promotion il y a quelques mois : il s'agissait d'un modèle qui coûtait 99 euros et qui était assez simple d'utilisation. Qui en a le souvenir ? Merci à vous !


----------



## JmLab (5 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir. 

J'ai acheté il y a quelques mois le micro iRig Mic. 
Il fonctionne très bien sur iPhone, iPad et mon MacBook Pro, le tout pour environ 50  

http://www.ikmultimedia.com/irigmic/apps/


----------

